
Predictably randomizing SSH server port using 2FA TOTP - mkroman
https://github.com/benjojo/totp-ssh-fluxer
======
mkroman
… And please don't ignore the description: “this is a bad idea, don't really
use this please”

~~~
JohnFen
I think I'm going to ignore that advice, as least for experimental purposes.

On my servers, I keep a single ssh port open to the internet. It's as secure
as possible, but for a little extra good sauce, I also run it on a nonstandard
port to help evade port scanners. This sounds like an improvement on that.

Don't worry, though, I would never consider this an effective security
measure. Just another layer on top of the others.

